
Asimov: The Last Question (1956) - ghotli
http://multivax.com/last_question.html
======
AndrewDavidson
This and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rescue_Party](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rescue_Party)
are two of my favourite Golden Age Sci-Fi short stories

------
johnhenry
Also available read by the author himself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3U30wSAV4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3U30wSAV4Q)

